# Did you know this chord?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It's simply an E7#9 but with an added 6th interval. 

► Download the PDF Handout here: Lesson PDF


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice! All is fair in love and war. And over dominant chords.

I see this as taking the top three notes of E7#9: xx678x (G# D Fx, AKA 3 b7 #9) and opening up a spot for an inner note by playing them like this: xx6?33. Enumerating the options (none include the root E):

xx6333 (E7b5#9)
xx6433 (E7#9 [with nat 5])
xx6533 (E7#5#9)
xx6633 (E13#9)

All work, and if you are really careful, the choice may be influenced by voice leading -- what comes next.

Edit: One more thing... that voicing is its own tritone substitution, so you can slide it up or down six frets:

E13#9: xx6633 (3 6 b7 #9)
E13#9: xx12.12.9.9 (b7 #9 3 6)

... and then in a bluesy context, going from a I <--> IV chord or a I <--> V chord (either direction) can be done by sliding up or down (as appropriate) one fret.


----------

